# Rarity of Surefire 6P-GM Original Round Body?



## JNewell (Mar 14, 2007)

Wondering how rare, and what market prices (or range) might be for a gunmetal 6P in unused condition still in the box? 

Thanks!


----------



## willrx (Mar 14, 2007)

Pic please.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 14, 2007)

Last time I was looking for 6Ps the gunmetal modern versions didn't have any special value.


----------



## Kid9P (Mar 14, 2007)

I think JNewell is refering to the old rounded bezel as opposed to the newer anti-roll bezel.

The olderstyle, new in box, will probably bring in a little more cash.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 14, 2007)

Whoops, I missed the round-body part. Yeah, those aren't nearly as common as the black ones.


----------



## cy (Mar 14, 2007)

6P round body in GM are fairly rare, but no clue what value would be. 

it's what ever someone is willing to pay.

now if you had a surefire 6... that would be rare


----------



## JNewell (Mar 14, 2007)

Kid9P said:


> I think JNewell is refering to the old rounded bezel as opposed to the newer anti-roll bezel.


 
Correct. Still, I hadn't been aware of any real premium on these.



> 6P round body in GM are fairly rare, but no clue what value would be.
> 
> it's what ever someone is willing to pay.


 
Yep, for sure!  I think it may be rare but not particularlyl valuable? Would be interested in any differing views, though. Have one here in the box that's literally a shelf queen.


----------



## waynejitsu (Mar 14, 2007)

I now have one and paid the same as a black one.
I just wanted it because it was different than most and I like GM


----------



## JNewell (Mar 14, 2007)

I bought the one I've got here back in something like 1999 for the same reason...wanted to be able to spot mine at a glance. 

They did change the color of the "gun metal" ano at some point. The recent ones are very gray (to my eye), whereas the earlier ones are more silver.


----------



## Tightgroup (Apr 2, 2007)

In our part of the world (southern US), the Gunmetal variants sell for roughly the same money as the the standard black 6P. I bought one because it was different & I liked the color. If Surefire had made it as a limited run item, not a full production item, it would have made a difference in the price. Enjoy it for what it is, a classic light! 

Todd


----------

